# absoluter Neuling bei der Verzauberkunst hat Anfängerfragen



## proqd (14. März 2009)

Hallo,

mich insteressiert insbesondere folgendes:

Überall steht geschrieben, dass ich nicht nur meine eigenen Armschienen verzaubern kann, sondern auch die anderer Spieler. Wie soll das gehen? Handelsfenster öffnen und noch im Fenster verzaubern, ( so wie Schurken noch im Handelsfenster Schliesskassetten öffnen können )?

Oder muss ich, wie ich es bisher gemacht habe, meine eigenen Armschienen zig Mal hintereinander verzaubern, damit mein Skill höher wird?

Der WOW Berufeguide sagt zwar aus, was ich zum skillen benötige, aber nicht wie und/oder bei wem?!

Ich würde mich freuen von erfahrenen Verzauberern einige hilfreiche Infos zu bekommen.

Zuletzt noch die Frage, ob es eurer Meinung nach am besten ist, viele kleine Rüstungen zu schneidern, um sie zu "entzaubern" -- um so Staub und Essenz zu bekommen. Oder gibt es Alternativen?

many thx


----------



## Lilicia (14. März 2009)

Huhu^^

Also du kannst das so machen wie ein Schurke Kasetten knackt. Also: jem legt dir etwas ins untere Fensterslot ding und du wählstd en Zauber aus und klickst drauf.

Im Berufeguide steht nicht drinn bei wem du es Verzaubern sollst das stimmt. Ich habe so geskillt das ich Twinks Gildies usw ausgerüstet habe. Wenn du wirklich nicht damit anzufangen weißt : Kauf dir Waffenpergamente günstig oder lass dir welche vom Inschriftenkundler herstellen udn benutz deine Verzauberungen darauf und stell sie ins AH: (Lohnt meist nur bei etwas höheren Verzauber Rezepten aber so kann man das ganze auch an twinks schicken) 
Bite deine Künste im /2 an und  wenn das alles nichts bringt such dir sachen ausm AH Verzauber sie und stell sie teurer wieder rein (Blaue sachen usw) <<was nicht immer gut sein kann :\

Zu letzt bleibt dir noch die möglichkeit dein EQ tausende male zu verzaubern immer wieder überschreiben...langweilig aber es geht auch. 

Wenn du einen Craftberuf hast(Schneidern usw) ist das wenn du es gleichzeitig hochskillst eine gute alternative. Sonst musst du halt ein wenig farmen. Kauf dir (bei genügend Gold und je nach AH Preisen) sonst die mats im AH oder halt Greens die du entzauberst. Sonst hilft nur eines: Questen Questen Questen. Gibt auch Items onmass. Oder wenn du level 70/80 bist duch die kleinen Inzen rennen vll einen Twink von nem kollegen mitnehmen und fragen ob der Loot an dich geht bei allem was er nicht brauch.


----------



## proqd (14. März 2009)

eine überaus gute und dazu freundliche antwort --- sehr vielen dank --- sowas ist hier nicht selbstverständlich


----------



## Lilicia (14. März 2009)

Eine selbstverständlichkeit meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du noch eine Frage hast zöger nicht ich hab Buffed eigentlich immer offen wenn ich am Rechner bin 

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## proqd (15. März 2009)

kann ich auf irgendeine art und weise meine anderen charakter mit meiner verzauberkunst versorgen?


----------



## Dagonzo (15. März 2009)

proqd schrieb:


> eine überaus gute und dazu freundliche antwort --- sehr vielen dank --- sowas ist hier nicht selbstverständlich


Nunja solange vernünftige Fragen gestellt werden ist auch alles ok^^

Zu deiner letzten Frage: 
Im Prinzip schon, aber nur bei Sachen die der andere Char noch nicht getragen hat, also nicht gebunden sind. Ansonsten schickst du die Sachen einfach zu deinen Char der VZ hat und anschliessend wieder zurück.


----------



## Laberede (15. März 2009)

proqd schrieb:


> kann ich auf irgendeine art und weise meine anderen charakter mit meiner verzauberkunst versorgen?



Ergänzend zum Vorschreiber kannst natürlich auch Pergamente aus dem AH ( Schriftenkunde ) verzaubern und an Twink schicken.


----------



## Xilena (15. April 2009)

Schließe mich einfach mal an das Thema an, weil es so schön passt ;=)

Habe Verzauberungskunst jetzt auf 128 geskillt und bekomme jetzt die Silberrute.

Nur mir mangelt es permanent an "seltenem Staub". Wo farme ich am besten dafür? Todesminen?

Habe als Zweitberuf "Kürschnern" und kann mir leider nichts nähen...


----------



## Merlinr (29. April 2009)

Hallo ! 

du erhälst die notwendigen "Stäube" und "Essenzen" durch das entzaubern von Gegenständen. ( oder aus dem AH )
Du musst hier lediglich darauf achten , dass es Gegenstände sein müssen die zu dem entsprechenden "Lvl" passen.

So geben epische Gegenstände aus MC z.B. keine einfachen Stäube für die unteren Level. 
Das Addon "Enchantrix" kann dir recht zuverlässig anzeigen , was aus einem Gegenstand wird , wenn du ihn entzauberst.

Andreas


----------



## Xivon (29. April 2009)

Habe jetzt die Silberrute und wenn ich mal so gucke, kommen da im laufe der Zeit ja noch ein paar Ruten bei. Muss ich die alle behalten oder kann ich mit der höheren auch die niedriegeren Sachen verzaubern?


----------



## Dexron (29. April 2009)

Xivon schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Silberrute und wenn ich mal so gucke, kommen da im laufe der Zeit ja noch ein paar Ruten bei. Muss ich die alle behalten oder kann ich mit der höheren auch die niedriegeren Sachen verzaubern?




jeder höhere rute beinhaltet die schwächere rute, quasi hast du immer nur eine rute.


----------



## Xivon (29. April 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> jeder höhere rute beinhaltet die schwächere rute, quasi hast du immer nur eine rute.




Klasse und thx


----------



## Krueger75 (30. April 2009)

Habe nun auch den Beruf auf 380 geskilled und es in dem Bereich kaum etwas, was man noch an den
Mann/die Frau bringen kann. Es ist schon ziemlich blöde und sau-teuer. Ich persönlich skille nun auch
nicht mehr weiter, sondern verkaufe die Splitter bzwl. Stäube im AH oder über /2. Ich kann nun alles 
entzaubern, das genügt...
Wenn mal jemand im Channel postet, dass er ne Verzauberung in meinem Skill-Bereich sucht, gibts dann 
noch irgendwelche Idioten (ja, sorry, aber so nenn ich sie), die bei Skillpunkt noch bis zu 10G zahlen 
anstatt was für den teuersten Beruf zu verlangen...

Lohnt sich absolut nicht mehr heutzutage. Schade !


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2009)

also ich hab vz irgendwo um die 440 und eigentlich nie sinnlos verzaubert. Irgendwen oder Irgendwas gibt es immer, den man verzaubern kann.

2 skillpunkte habe ich durch eine falsche Verzauberung bekommen (1 dafür, dass ich sie drauf gemacht habe und 1 um sie dann zu ersetzen). Sowas passiert halt auch mal


----------



## Laberede (4. Mai 2009)

Ich verdien mir zwar zumindest einen silbernen Arsch mit den Rollen, hab aber Probleme im Handelsfenster zu verzaubern. Da ich dann ja zumindest zwei Fenster offen habe, scheint der Fortschrittsbalken verdeckt zu sein. Auf dem Item erscheint dann "wird gerade verzaubert mit ..", aber es scheint einfach nichts zu passieren.

D.h. hat auch schonmal geklappt, aber oft klappt es eben nicht, und ich mach dann lieber ne Rolle fertig.

Im übrigen hab ich heute zum ersten und letzten mal die Bordsteinschwalbe gemacht. Null Trinkgeld ! Zum abreagieren ist der Mann erstmal auf ignore gelandet. Naja, da kommt er auch wieder von runter - aber manche Leute haben Vorstellungen ! Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich doch vorher mal in die Zutaten gespuckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexron (4. Mai 2009)

thema trinkgeld:

ich habe noch NIE ein trinkgeld angewiesen oder bestimmt.
ich war einfach IMMER nett und höflich. ich haber bisher IMMER ein trinkgeld bekommen, mal 5g mal 20g, auch 80g waren schon dabei.
auf die frage wieviel trinkgold ich nehme sage ich einfach nur: "gib mir das, was du für angemessen für die leistung hälst, ich habe keine preisliste"
vielleicht war es glück, aber ist bin stets gut damit gefahren, aber im restaurant gebt ihr dem kellner auch das trinkgeld, was ihr selber für angemessenhaltet und bewertet es als bonus für verhalten, benehmen und freundlichkeit des kellners. stellt euch mal vor der würde vorab 10€ trinkgeld verlangen.

naja, wow ist ein spiel, aber auch das verhalten der spieler kommt aus der realen welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazore (4. Mai 2009)

@Krueger75:

der Skillbereich ab 380 geht doch..? Da brauchts für manche Vz nur 3 Stäube. Die solltest du besitzen, da du alle Questbelohnungen entzauberst. Machst du das nicht, hast du natürlich auch keinen Staub. 
Ich bin bei irgendwas 415 angekommen, da wirds erst richtig kacke. Arm bin ich auch, weil ich nix von den tollen bop Questbelohnungen verkaufen konnte. 
Schau ab und an im AH, ob jemand grüne Items ab 68 günstig verkauft, weiss ich, 3G Gebot oder so und biet drauf. Da kann man beim Entzaubern manche Überraschung erleben und: man hat wieder Mats.


----------



## ztryqer (31. August 2009)

Cazore schrieb:


> [...] da du alle Questbelohnungen entzauberst. [...]


 Das kommt mir auch so vor, als ob manche VZ _alle_ Questbelohnungen entzaubern, obwohl sie besser sind, als das was sie aktuell tragen. Und mit 80 lassen sie sich dann komplett grün-equipt durch HC-Instanzen ziehen...

Ressourcen farmen, craften,  entzaubern ist der bessere Weg: Kostet nur etwas Zeit (mit 'nem entsprechenden Twink/Main)


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

... also ich hab nie besseres equip entzaubert und das schlechtere weiter getragen - und das mit folgendem trick:

neues item anziehen - das alte entzaubern - mats einstecken

ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht das urgeheimnis der verzauberer verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daylife (23. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

kann man verzauberung auch gut skillen, ohne viel im ah zu kaufen, ohne das man monate warten muss? ich meine, viele rezepte brauchen ja schonmal splitter, die eher selten entstehen.

mfg

p.s.: ist vz ein sinnvoller main beruf? fange neu mit wow an und habe daher null goldreserven


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Januar 2010)

Hi

der ideale Zweitberuf zu VZ ist Schneiderei. Du musst dazu nichts abbauen oder pflücken, sondern verarbeitest Stoffe, die du von den meisten humanoiden Mobs bekommen kannst beim plündern. 

Damit stellst du dir recht schnell grüne Sachen her und kannst die gleich entzaubern. Auch alle Questbelohnungen, die dir nichts nützen kannst du entzaubern. Und so bekommst du wieder Verzaubermats. 

Such dir am besten eine Gilde mit vielen Twinks auf kleinem Level. Denen kannst du immer alles verzaubern. Da fallen dann auch sinnlose Verzauberungen nicht auf, weil ja die Ausrüstung eh im Minutentakt gewechselt wird bei der Levelgeschwindigkeit.

Vielleicht findest du dann in soeiner Gilde noch jemanden, der vielleicht einen anderen Beruf hochskillt. Von dem kannst du dir auch immer die grünen Sachen geben lassen, die er sicherlich zuhauf herstellen muss. 

Ansonsten kauf dir Pergamente oder such dir einen Inschriftler, der die für dich herstellt. Da kannst du deine Verzauberungen aufbringen und die so weitergeben oder im AH verkaufen. Selbst die kleinen Verzauberungen sollten weggehen, wenn du es mit dem Preis nicht übertreibst für PVP Twinks oder so. 


Der Beruf ist sogut/schlecht wie jeder andere. Du kannst nur als Verzauberer deine Ringe mit für alle Rollen passenden Verzauberungen versehen. Anderer Leute Ringe können nicht verzaubert werden.
Das gleiche gilt für Schneiderei, falls du das als Zweitberuf wählen solltest. Hier kannst du deine Umhänge mit einzigartigen Garnen besticken. Wieder gibts für jede Rolle einen passenden Garn. Ausserdem gibts als Schneider 2 herstellbare Reittiere (falls du die mal sammeln willst), die sonst niemand benutzen kann (fliegende Teppiche)



Hoffe, mein Geschreibsel nützt dir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (22. März 2010)

Ich hab nur mal ne Frage betreffend Ressourcen Farmen.

Welche Innis lohnen sich am ehsten um Items im low bereich zu Farmen?

Anfang:

- Ragefire
- Burg Shadowfang
- Kloster

? Oder gibt es bessere innis um schnell an VZ Material in der Region um Skill 100 zu kommen?


(Im AH Kauf ich nix. Ich lebe nach dem Motto was du dir selbst kannst besorgen kauffe nicht von Halunken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (9. April 2010)

Daylife schrieb:


> p.s.: ist vz ein sinnvoller main beruf? fange neu mit wow an und habe daher null goldreserven



NEIN

ich hab damals auch neu mit WoW angefangen und (als Mage) Verzaubern und Schneidern gewählt. Ich hatte nie Gold... und hab auch auf level 80 nur mit hilfe von Kumpels das Gold fürs schnelle Mount zusammengekriegt (danke an die Gildenkollegen für den Kredit)

Als Neuling machst du besser Alchimie und Kräutersammeln (oder andere Sammelberufe, Lederer / Kürschner, Schmied/Bergbau)


----------

